# Noddy's Palace!



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everybody, been away for a while, mum was sick so was staying with her.
We had a cage and flight made for Noddy a while back but as we were away he was stuck in his old cage, but we're back home and I finally got pix taken, don't mind the date my husband and I aren't tech people 

Anyway before we left to my mum's a young dove got into the "hall" area thingie of Noddy's flight and I let her in and kept her. I know that's kinda cruel as she's a feral but I was getting desperate! I hated Noddy being alone all the time and those of you who have followed his story know how unlucky he's been with all the companions we got him. So Linda has been with Noddy for about 2 months now and things seem fine with them, I'm hoping Linda is a she! 

Before we got Noddy my husband used to tease me saying Noddy's flight was solitary confinement  well now hopefully it's not and all goes well. Still feel guilty about imprisoning Linda but seeing Noddy all alone was heartbreaking 

I'll put a couple of pix here, the rest will be in my photo album for those of you interested.

This is their indoor cage:










This is "Noddy's Palace", their outdoor flight: (I keep getting an error message saying I've included 5 pictures, so here's the url)

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/hindrenaline/Picture227.jpg

I let them out during the day but before dusk (when mosquitoes are out and about), I let them in, is that ok do you think?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Noddy and his companion sure do have a palace, or two palaces 

Hope it does continue to go well with the two of them - it would be so satisfying for you -and them - to have a contented pair of doves together

Sounds sensible to me to keep them safe for the night

John


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks John!

It is great to see Noddy with another of his kind. His cage is with us in the lounge and he has a lot of company but it was sad to see him alone. He coos non stop, I remember a while back when he first started tipping forward and twitching his wings I thought he was having a fit!  I posted about it and I think it was you along with some others who told me not to worry  Apparently it's him flirting 

Noddy bows and coos like the best of them too, I will try to take a pic of him when he's being all manly


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Noddy is a little darling 


John


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks again John 

Here's the album if anyone's interested:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=777


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gorgeous habitat you have created for this pair!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very clean, safe and unique set-ups you have. Thanks for sharing the pictures.You have a very nice alternative to pigeon housing. I like it!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow! What a beautiful and spacious dwelling that Linda and Noddy have.


Actually...Linda has the best of both worlds. Her habitat is so large that she could hardly feel confined. I am also very glad that Noddy now has company in his new habitat.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comments and kind words of encouragement, they are much appreciated.

So far all is well in the Land of Nod, Linda seems to be a very sweet bird. They eat together from the same dish sometimes and I hold my breath waiting for the inevitable attack on Noddy to start but it hasn't so far, so maybe, just maybe everything is going to be ok!  A dove expert told me that because Noddy is totally blind he will most probably always be bullied by any other bird, that's why I'm always worried.


----------

